# Gcc Expert 24 Alignment/calibration issues (add pinch roller?)



## Toose (Feb 3, 2012)

So I've had my GCC expert 24 vinyl cutter for about a year and half, it's been working great but recently I've been experiencing problems with large/medium sized designs. When I cut out a design it seems that each individual cut comes out properly as it finishes in the same spot it started, but when it lifts up and starts a new cut it sometimes overlaps with previously made cuts whereas on the design in illustrator they were definitely not overlapping.

I've tried grouping the vectors together and making them a compound path but the problem persists and I don't want to waste more vinyl trying things if anyone might have a solution. I've also tried slowing the cutting down a little bit, and I'm pretty sure I'm aligning the vinyl well enough.

Is this a calibration issue or would adding a pinch roller help? I currently only have two pinch rollers and a cheap plastic one in the middle that doesn't seem to do much.

If the pinch roller would help does anyone have a recommendation as to which one I should get from prosignsupply.biz? I see "auxiliary pinch roller" (29004306G) and "pinch roller" (29003832G)


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Toose said:


> So I've had my GCC expert 24 vinyl cutter for about a year and half, it's been working great but recently I've been experiencing problems with large/medium sized designs. When I cut out a design it seems that each individual cut comes out properly as it finishes in the same spot it started, but when it lifts up and starts a new cut it sometimes overlaps with previously made cuts whereas on the design in illustrator they were definitely not overlapping.
> 
> I've tried grouping the vectors together and making them a compound path but the problem persists and I don't want to waste more vinyl trying things if anyone might have a solution. I've also tried slowing the cutting down a little bit, and I'm pretty sure I'm aligning the vinyl well enough.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your pinch rollers may be cracked. I would recommend to turn your machine around to the back, On the track where the pinch rollers are located at the end there should be a screw, remove the screw and slide the pinch rollers off. 

Once you have them off, check the bottom of them for hairline cracks, If you apply pressure you can them very clearly. If there cracked your gonna want to get replacements as that is causing your tracking issues.

In regards to your pinch roller inquries, the aux pinch roller is the one in the middle, the one that really doesnt do anything. You want the one that just says Pinch Roller, 

Let me know if you have any other questions, i had mine for about 2 years and just recently sold it and now have a puma III


----------



## Toose (Feb 3, 2012)

I took them off and I'm looking at the bottom of them but I'm not seeing any cracks, do you think adding a pinch roller or replacing the auxiliary pinch roller with one that lowers all the way would help, or could this be an internal issue?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Toose said:


> I took them off and I'm looking at the bottom of them but I'm not seeing any cracks, do you think adding a pinch roller or replacing the auxiliary pinch roller with one that lowers all the way would help, or could this be an internal issue?


The cracks are not always easy to see. It does sound like the most likely cause.

Have you cleaned the pinch rollers and knurled portion of the drive bar lately? That may also cause issues with tracking.


----------



## Toose (Feb 3, 2012)

Blue92 said:


> The cracks are not always easy to see. It does sound like the most likely cause.
> 
> Have you cleaned the pinch rollers and knurled portion of the drive bar lately? That may also cause issues with tracking.


I still don't see any cracks, is there a part of the pinch roller that cracks commonly? also no my drive bar is a little dusty, is there a technique I should use to clean it?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

From what I've seen, at least on my cutter, was they crack on the underside lined up with the rollers axle. If you search the forum I have pictures in a previous thread.

These should be correct. They are VERY large pictures....

[media]http://corvettepics.net/images/left.jpg[/media]

[media]http://corvettepics.net/images/right.jpg[/media]

I clean the rollers by using a micro fiber cloth with a little alcohol on it and gently hold it against the roller while using the forward and back controls to rotate the drive bar. Be very careful because it the drive bar can grab the cloth and wind it around the drive bar. Don't ask how I know.....

I use a dry toothbrush on the knurled portion of the drive bar while rotating the drive bar.


----------



## Toose (Feb 3, 2012)

haha getting that out of the drive bar must have been fun... but unfortunately I won't be in a position to clean it until this weekend and I'm having trouble telling if there is a tiny crack on one of these rollers or not because the lighting in this room is awful so I'll probably get a better look then too. thank you both for you're responses, I'll be back if I the problem persists after I clean it and get a better look.


----------

